# How good is this...



## Readie (Jan 9, 2012)

Mosquito Aircraft Restoration, Auckland New Zealand

Fantastic work.
John


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2012)

Great stuff. Can't figure out if this is the one Daniel was helping with a year or two ago, or the one which will be going to the Virginia Beach museum in the USA.


----------



## Elmas (Jan 9, 2012)

Readie said:


> Mosquito Aircraft Restoration, Auckland New Zealand
> 
> Fantastic work.
> John



To say an absolute minimum.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 9, 2012)

As someone who has trouble finding the time and energy to decorate the bathroom I am always amazed there are so many people willing to dedicate there lives to restoring warbirds. 

Nice one guys.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL @ Fastmongrel

I agree. Amazing work.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome!


----------

